# Photographs of people, culture, countries, pets etc ....



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton

TheOldSchool said:


>



I bet if you had a camera a thousand years ago and took this photo it would look just the same. Very cool.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton

drifter said:


>



What is going on here? The colors and textures in this image are epic.


----------



## Michelle420

IsaacNewton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on here? The colors and textures in this image are epic.
Click to expand...


Holi - Festival Of Colors USA Celebration


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton

drifter said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on here? The colors and textures in this image are epic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holi - Festival Of Colors USA Celebration
Click to expand...



Originated as a Hindu celebration of good over evil and the change from winter into spring. A theme universal to human societies around the world that is celebrated in many varying ways. A yearly fire where the entire tribe throws anything that may contain 'evil spirits' into the fire to vanquish the evil from the tribe or family.

"Holi celebrations start on the night before Holi with a Holika bonfire where people gather, do religious rituals in front of the bonfire, and pray that their internal evil should be destroyed as the bonfire starts. The next morning is celebrated as *Rangwali Holi* - a free-for-all carnival of colours,[9] where participants play, chase and colour each other with dry powder and coloured water, with some carrying water guns and coloured water-filled balloons for their water fight."

The original ritual had people rubbing ash from the fire on their faces the next day as added protection against evil. The throwing of colored powder has replaced the ash.

In North America this looks like a modern day Woodstock that is held every year. A way for youth to reinvigorate tribal unity and inclusiveness. You have to love the young, they do their own thing don't they.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton

drifter said:


>



You'd feel like following it but you'd trip over that fallen tree.


----------



## Michelle420

IsaacNewton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd feel like following it but you'd trip over that fallen tree.
Click to expand...


I think it's an an abandoned theme park in North Carolina that used to be called Land of OZ

Photos show remnants of creepy, abandoned 'Wizard of Oz' theme park in North Carolina

Abandoned Wizard Of Oz Amusement Park Reopens Once A Year For 'Autumn At Oz' (PHOTOS)


----------



## strollingbones

that is the land of oz....the yellow brick road...it does open once a year....in october....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

"Japan had been isolated from the west for centuries and it was only late in the 19th century that the emergence of photography began to reveal Japan’s feudal societies and culture to western societies.

Italian traveler and war correspondent Felice Beato (1832–1909) Took these photos  while in Japan. Arriving in 1863 Beato spent more than twenty years in the port city of Yokohama capturing the earliest glimpses of this hidden culture, and later had a great influence on the style of the Yokohama School."

From the compilation Japanese Dream published by Hatje Cantz
















JAPANESE DREAM - SPREAD | ArtCulture


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Alex.

*The Blackening of the Bride*

"The idea of humiliating either the bride or the groom, or both, before marriage is present in many cultures. In Scotland, the bride and the groom are ambushed by their friends and covered in all sorts of foul and disgusting substances such as sauces, molasses, spoiled curry, smelly fish, syrups, spoiled milk etc. and then feathered. They are then either tied to a tree or taken through the local streets while their friends clang on pots to announce the wedding. The ritual is meant to prepare the couple for the difficulties of marriage."

The Most Interesting Wedding Rituals from around the World | Martian Herald


----------



## Michelle420

Going retro or vintage today


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

I like street photography and also just randoms of people too


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------

